# Anyone know New York City College of Technology - Hospitality Program?



## gac101 (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi all, I'm a 24 y.o. thinking of attending a culinary school part time so I can work during the day to pay for it. I looked it at FCI, but its $37K is not something I can afford at this time. CUNY City Tech has an associate degree progam as well as a bachelor degree progam in Hospitality Management. It's much less expensive than FCI since I'll be paying the in-state tuition. So my question is has anyone heard of this program? Will their training on culinary arts be sufficient for someone who never really cooked much? And should I go with the associate or the bachelor?

Thanks!

P.S: My bachelor degree is in business and I have no professional kitchen experience. Actually, my knife skill is really non-existent. But I'm willing to start from scratch and work hard, is it too late?


----------



## jtobin625 (Dec 16, 2008)

If you already have a business degree degree, why do you feel you need another hospitality management degree? 

What do you want to do by going to culinary school? What do you want to do in the industry?


----------



## gac101 (Oct 28, 2009)

My business degree did not teach me how to cook. The Hospitality Program I mentioned has some culinary arts and pastry arts classes embedded in it and is a whole lot cheaper than FCI. Therefore, I'm asking about the quality of this program specifically the quality of the culinary arts/pastry arts classes. I do not necessarily have to get the degree, I just want to get some good/basic cooking skills under my belt before I go get some real life experience in a restaurant because I don't think I can do much now. Nothing wrong with that, right? Food has always been my passion, and my goal is to have my own restaurant one day.


----------



## jtobin625 (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks for clarifying. I assumed there was a culinary program and a seperate hospitality program. 

If you were to enroll in this program, how soon would it be before getting to the culinary and baking sections of it? 

As most will tell you on here, most chefs will just want to see how you handle yourself, not necessarily where you studied (although some may take that into consideration). 

Did you ever consider going to the restaurants you would want to work at and tell them you would be willing to work for free? It doesnt have to be full time but maybe 2 nights a week? 

A new student that started at Kendall College did that and had no professional experience. Chef let him work a few days doing basic prep even before stepping into culinary school. 

Other than that, I know nothing of the program so I am sorry I cannot provide anything more than this. Good luck.


----------



## houndface (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm curious about this program too. I sent an email to them a couple of days back. Email of general inquiry kind of thing....and I conveyed quite a bit of enthusiasm...but no word back yet. They probably have sullen bureaucrats manning the information desks or something. Kind of don't think I'll get any word back.

I was reading something positive about the program...but can't remember where. Their website is kind of threadbare and not very informative. That's pretty CUNY for you though.


----------



## gac101 (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi Jtobin625 & Houndface, I started out by emailing them too a couple of months ago, no words really. So I just shell out the $70 to apply as a transfer student, my application is now being reviewed. Since I already have a bachelor degree, I guess alot of the liberal arts classes will be waived. I think I would be able to take the Culinary Arts I class after a class or two, something like the Intro to Food, Beverage & Restaurant Operations, that's the Pre-req to the other classes. 

I know alot of people out there who will be attending culinary schools has some kitchen experience even if it's very little, but I have none. I just never have to do it growing up cuz my mom is such a great cook. I don't know if it makes more sense for me to learn a little about it before approaching a restaurant. I don't want to create chaos for them when I'm supposed to be there to help. Therefore my plan for the Phase I is to work at my current job and take some culinary classes, after I've saved up some $$$ for the program, I'll take classes during the days and work in a restaurant kitchen at night. Is my plan plausible? Or I'm not aggressive enough? I know I'm a bit disadvantages by starting off late, but I think I can make it up by putting in the heart.


----------



## jtobin625 (Dec 16, 2008)

GAC101;284199 said:


> There are many ways to get to your main goal so there really is no "correct" way of doing it. As long as you are progressing, that's the key. Having a plan is helpful too but as you move along, you may need to alter it.
> 
> The other thing is, the chef/restaurant owner doesn't want chaos either so more than likely, they won't have you doing anything too important as they cannot afford to lose money. Plus, they just want to see what you can handle. You'll be doing prep or washing dishes more than likely but it will get your foot in the door. In the end, it is going to be your attitude and work ethic that determines if they keep you on.
> QUOTE]


----------



## houndface (Oct 29, 2009)

Hey Man. I think you'll do just fine and are taking a measured and reasonable approach. Can't be all that aggressive in this economy...I don't think so at least. And experience is a must in NYC. Good luck with the Program when you decide on it. Looks like they have some pretty decent alumnae.


----------

